# Adding rubber to impeller blade



## Tony Mongelli (Dec 12, 2016)

Any plans out there. Craftsman 30" 3 blade


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Tony Mongelli said:


> Any plans out there. Craftsman 30" 3 blade


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Blade-Snowblower-Impeller-Kit/product-reviews/B00GD9XPTA&ved=0ahUKEwjbrdaGiPPQAhVLKCYKHcFbC18QFgglMAE&usg=AFQjCNFgwGEChrp-wZnYvAdfZAROhMnDDQ&sig2=ZI5qUAZkkpi1BydmlgEqRw


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Go to Tractor Supply or whatever local farm dealer and buy a small section of baler belt, cut it to the needed size, small steel backing plate and bolt it on. You'll need to take the chute off and it's good to have a drill it extension. 
It's not hard to do.


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

Dunno if it helps, but there are kits from MTD for both the impellor and auger apparently


https://www.milfordpower.com/753-0669-Snowblower-Auger-Rubber-Replacement-Kit-p/753-0669.htm


----------



## micmccon (Dec 8, 2016)

micmccon said:


> Dunno if it helps, but there are kits from MTD for both the impellor and auger apparently
> 
> 
> https://www.milfordpower.com/753-0669-Snowblower-Auger-Rubber-Replacement-Kit-p/753-0669.htm


 I don't know about your specific machine but you will need to buy 2 paddle kits due to 3 blade impeller. I have no idea if this kit would work at all but the paddle parts might be easy to buy this way and less running around looking for mud flaps, old tires, conveyor belts, etc.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Separate paddles... https://www.milfordpower.com/731-1716-Genuine-MTD-Rubber-Auger-Paddle-p/731-1716.htm


-efisher-


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you have the Murray built Craftsman with an all metal auger/impeller bucket, it's very easy to install the paddles. If your model is an MTD build, with the plastic chute/impeller insert, it can be a little more difficult to get a good fit. See this discussion for potential issues to mod with this design.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/71241-impeller-mod-troy-bilt-2410-a.html
All metal Murray design:








MTD design with polymer insert:








I use the baler belt from Tractor Supply and drill pilot holes for self tapping screws with washers. 
Here's one on a Murray built Craftsman 11hp, 30".


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Tony Mongelli said:


> Any plans out there. Craftsman 30" 3 blade


Thses things are pretty easy to make from baler belting, a truck mudflap or on Ebay for pre-made kits. SNOW BLOWER IMPELLER KIT?- 1/4" 3-Blade Universal- Modifies 2-Stage Machine | eBay

Make sure you wear gloves while drilling holes thru the chute opening so when you slip, (YOU WILL SLIP) your knuckles don't take the abuse.


----------



## Tony Mongelli (Dec 12, 2016)

Thx.much after seeing the kit cost off the net I will definitely go the TSC.Way ! I guess they must have it in different thicknessesagain thx.


----------



## smcgill (Dec 14, 2016)

Well worth the effort! :blowerhug:


----------



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

I use mudflap off an old truck.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

What i did was used 2 self tapping metal screws and large washers per blade. i used the below paddle and cut into sections.

NEW Toro S200, S620 paddle fitting snowblower thrower 23-3730 replacement | eBay


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

How much difference does it really make. I've been contemplating that for my 1 and 2 stage blowers on my garden tractor. However never got around to doing it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

rkchainsaw said:


> How much difference does it really make. I've been contemplating that for my 1 and 2 stage blowers on my garden tractor. However never got around to doing it.


quite a bit on a 2-stage.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

rkchainsaw said:


> How much difference does it really make. I've been contemplating that for my 1 and 2 stage blowers on my garden tractor. However never got around to doing it.


It can make a huge difference if the impeller clearance on your machine is large. I have done on several machines with great results. I would not have a 2 stage blower without an impeller kit on it. PS get what you need from Tractor Supply.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok I'm sold. I guess I have some work in front of me. That was a really informative video. 
Thanks again
Randy


----------



## georgewny (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks Classiccat!
Very impressive with/without demonstration
I'm sold on them now as well, will be savaging my shed and garage for some material to make the paddles for my Honda HS624.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

From all the comments about the benefits , I finally did my impeller upgrade today on my Ariens 32 " 924 series.

It's a 4 blade impeller,used stainless nuts,1/4- 20 bolts and washers.The rubber came from TSC,they had mud flaps on sale.
The rest of the donor mudflap will be a mat under the blower.
Only had about 3/8 " gap to make up.
Going to snow 4-6 inches here tonight, I'll let you know.

I'm sure it'll be better.
Update ,just tried the new improved upgraded auger,yes,it throws the snow farther and does not clog up.
We got 3 " of wet snow,works perfect.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, what a difference. we just got about 2" of snow overnight, followed by rain. I fired up the TORO 824 and went to the end of the driveway by all the slop the snowplow pushed in. I'll bet the snow flew 15-20'. I was totally impressed with the results. AND no clogs. Before the snow would barely poop out of the chute and land on top of the housing. You were just blowing the same snow in front of you. Now I have to give the machine back to the neighbor. I was just doing some major repairs and figured I would give this a try. Now I can start on my own.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

looks like we have 2 new believers now :welcome:


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm in the process of adding rubber paddles to my impeller and want to comment on what I learned about rubber. I was undecided about using SBR or neoprene and opted to go for SBR because a) it's used more generally and 2) many impeller kits on the market use SBR. I continued to research afterward and realized I made a mistake. I believe neoprene is a better choice and would use that if I ever have to do this again.

Neoprene has a superior tensile strength and it's far more resistant to salts. Beyond that, it has superior resistance to oil based products (including synthetics like silicone and teflon) which could be important if you decide to spray your snow thrower to prevent snow from sticking.


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Tony,
Do you have a source for the neoprene product. I did the same to my blowers this winter, however I just used some belting I found lying around. Right now it works great, but not sure how long it will last. 
Randy


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

rkchainsaw said:


> Tony,
> Do you have a source for the neoprene product. I did the same to my blowers this winter, however I just used some belting I found lying around. Right now it works great, but not sure how long it will last.
> Randy



I'm unable to link to a product I considered at Grainger. The brand is E. James, a major player in industrial rubber products, and their (E James) product number is 365-3/8HGX. Try searching for the product number with neoprene and you shouldn't have a problem. I wanted 3/8" because of the 5/8" gap I was dealing with and used the 2" for the depth. Note that the rubber is hardness rated 70A using durometer scale, which equates to tire tread. (If you're not familiar, you may want to look into it.) You can get SBR at 70A, as well, so hardness was not a distinguishing factor for me.


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a source for Neo.. Maybe you can find what you'd like to try. They ship quickly.
https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-neoprene-rubber-sheets/=15zbxgm
HtH


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

I used stainless nuts & bolts. A friend gave me the worn paddle blade from his single stage. Never clogs with the added rubber.


----------

